# Ich denke ich hole mir eine Rift S



## enta (1. April 2019)

Hallo.

Ich hab mir viel über die Rift S angeschaut und denke ich werde von der originalen Rift "upgraden"
Ich weiß ist ein schwieriges Thema, da man in mancher hinsicht vermeindlich sogar downgraded, aber was ich so lese und sehe 
überwiegen die Vorteile für mich.

Ich finde vorallem die Höhere Auflösung, verminderter Screendoor und Godrays interessant.
Auch das inside out tracking mit pass through mit einfachem Setup finde ich super.

Werde Sie mir bei release auf jeden Fall bestellen und kann dann ja immer noch entscheiden ob  sie bleibt oder zurück geht.
Wie schauts bei euch aus? findet Ihr die S interessant oder eher weniger?

Ich finde es schade das die Enthusiasten auf der Strecke bleiben und nicht direkt noch ein high end headset released wurde,
soll dieses Jahr auch nichts mehr von Oculus kommen.
Vielleicht dann 2020 oder noch später mit der Rift 2.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Oculu...tzenmodell-von-Oculus-VR-vorgestellt-1277931/


----------



## micha34 (1. April 2019)

Ich habe auch die CV1 und da sehe ich im besten Fall eine Art Sidegrade.
Kleineres Sichtfeld und das die Auflösung bei der S höher ist,das bezweifel ich. Mehr Pixel,weniger Fliegengitter.Die Auflösung wird nicht höher sein.Die Godrays werden geringer weil das neue Display auch kein richtiges schwarz mehr kann.
Rift "S" ist wohl die neue,billigere Einsteigerbrille.

Kannst ja mal deinen Vergleich berichten,falls du das Teil kaufst.

Sag mal,was ist eigentlich an der CV1 Einrichtung so schwierig?
Das konnte ich noch nie Nachvollziehen.


----------



## enta (2. April 2019)

Hey micha.

Sichtfeld ist marginal größer, Auflösung definitiv höher, habe auch alle tester berichtet, dass es kein riesen Unterschied ist aber merklich.
Godrays werden durch die neuen fresnel Linsen reduziert.
Da strahlende Inhalte durch perfekte Schwarzwerte und entsprechend höherem Kontrast eher stärker bei OLED ausgeprägt sind als bei LCD, sollte man eher meinen die Godrays würden gerade wegen lcd weniger.
Verstehe die Argumentation nicht.

Ist garnicht schwierig, aber meine Sensoren reagieren recht sensibel darauf bewegt zu werden und leider werden diese regelmäßig bewegt und dann muss ich die jedes mal neu einrichten.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. April 2019)

Das Field of View scheint tatsächlich zu variieren von Person zu Person. Das Bildschirm des Headsets lässt sich in seiner Entfernung zum Auge einstellen, damit man bequemer ne Brille drunter tragen kann und je weiter weg der Bildschirm ist, desto geringer ist das Field of View. Insgesamt soll das FoV aber relativ ähnlich sein, wie bei der Rift CV1 ... also ca. 90 bis 100 Grad, was meiner Meinung nach gerade noch ok ist, aber eben auch nicht wirklich großartig.

Ich würde, bevor du etwas kaufst/bestellst, die Details zur Valve Index abwarten.


----------



## enta (2. April 2019)

Oh die Index hatte ich noch garnicht auf dem Schirm, dachte nach der Pro ist erstmal nichts weiteres in der Pipeline, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## micha34 (2. April 2019)

enta schrieb:


> Hey micha.
> 
> Sichtfeld ist marginal größer, Auflösung definitiv höher, habe auch alle tester berichtet, dass es kein riesen Unterschied ist aber merklich.
> 
> Verstehe die Argumentation nicht.



Die Arumentation ist die,das eben Tester unterschiedliches berichten.Sowohl im Bereich FoV als auch Auflösung,nicht zu verwechseln mir der gestiegenen Pixelanzahl.

Dazu kommt auch die Frage wieso ich von der Einsteigerbrille CV1 auf eine andere Einsteigerbrille wechseln sollte.

Generation 1,5 ist ja z.B mit der HTCPro am Markt,welche tatsächlich eine Verbesserung des Ursprungsmodell in jeder Beziehung
wäre und keine Verschlechterung in Teilbereichen ist.
Diese Technik im CV1 Gehäuse hätte ich wahrscheinlich noch gekauft,da kommt aber die Rift S nicht dran.

Da ich durchaus bereit bin auch eine etwas grössere Summe in VR anzulegen,wobei der Großteil wohl auf die PC Aufrüstung entfällt,bin ich nicht bereit mich mit einem Generation 1 "Sidegrade" abspeisen zu lassen,wo schon längst eine Generation 1,5 auf dem Markt ist,die bei mir aber auch eine PC Aufrüstung nötig machen würde.

Deshalb wäre für mich jeder Euro Investition in ein Gen1 Headset rausgeschmissenes Geld und eine Investition in Gen 1,5 kaum lohnenswert.
Deswegen würde ich lediglich in Gen2 reinklotzen als bei wenig zielführenden reinzukleckern.
Auch würde ich ein Gen2 Headset 2x4k/ab 140° FoV) auch für den Desktopbetrieb nutzen wollen und nicht nur für grafisch anspruchslose VR Spiele,denn auch in diesen Bereich(Software) liegt derzeit doch einiges im Argen.

Aber wie gesagt,als Einsteigerbrille macht die Rift S absolut Sinn und löst die Einsteigerbrille von 2016 ab.

Nur,wo bleiben die Nachfolger???

Oculus selbst hat ja mit "Halfdome" den Beweis erbracht,das die es könnten und die Technik vorhanden wäre.

Die einzige Alternatibe auf dem Pro Markt hat sich erstmal vom Geschäft zurückgezogen (StarVR) und jetzt muss ich eben weiter Suchen und Abwarten. 2019 bis 2020 hatte ich für die Aufrüstung eingeplant und wenn es in dem Umfang den ich mir vorstelle (und bezahlen werde) nichts wird ,dann verabschiede ich mich wieder von VR.


----------



## MetallSimon (6. April 2019)

Ich sehe die Rift S auch eher als Downgrade denn als upgrade. 
Ich bin ja aktuell mit der Pimax 5K am liebäugeln, aber die haben leider alle ihre Vor-und Nachteile.
@TE vlt wäre eine der vielen mixed reality Brillen etwas für dich?


----------



## micha34 (7. April 2019)

Der MR-Bereich bietet auch keine aktuelle Displaytechnologie die höheren Ansprüchen genügt.
Daneben gibt es auch immer das Problem der Softwareanbindung und da wäre man auf der besseren Seite sich entweder herstellern zuzuwenden die auch einen entsprechenden Software Hintergrund besitzen oder ansonsten auf Open Source setzen.

Aktuell ist wohl eher Masse statt Klasse gefragt.
Kann ich verstehen weil vielen selbst die billigsten Headsets zu teuer sind und für eine handvoll "Freaks"die auch bereit sind entsprechend zu Zahlen und solche Geräte benötigen,wird kein Hersteller auch nur ansatzweise berücksichtigen.
Technologieträger hauen die lediglich zu Werbezwecke raus um zur Konkurrenz besonders fortschrittlich zu erscheinen.


----------



## enta (8. April 2019)

Ich hab ein Interview mit dem oculus ceo gesehen, die wollen erstmal mehr Nutzer ins System bekommen bevor Sie high end anbieten.
Macht ja auch Sinn, dann wird es für alle Beteiligten interessanter.
Ich warte mal was valve da auf die Beine stellt, die Brille könnte eher in die high end Richtung gehen und die Controller sehen schonmal sehr nice aus.


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. April 2019)

Hi,

Da würde ich sagen: selbst schuld


----------



## Neawoulf (9. April 2019)

Ich fänd's halt schön, wenn solche Headsets in mehreren Varianten kämen. Die Basis, (Gehäuse, Tracking, Controller, Software usw.) könnten ja dabei immer identisch bleiben, bei den Linsen und Displays dagegen könnte man dann ja auch höher auflösende Varianten mit besserem Field of View für einen etwas höheren Preis anbieten. So könnte man Kosten sparen bei den Grundkomponenten und trotzdem hätte jeder das Headset, das er haben möchte bzw. sich leisten kann.

Dennoch halte ich die Rift S inzwischen nicht mehr nur für ein Downgrade/Sidegrade. Das Field of View mag das gleiche sein wie bei der CV1, aber die Zahl der Subpixel ist meines Wissens nach deutlich höher (bei der alten Rift vor allem an roten Subpixeln zu erkennen, von denen es echt nicht viele gab), was selbst bei gleicher Auflösung die Bildqualität verbessern sollte. Leider haben die LCDs nur das Problem mit den schlechten Schwarzwerten, was wohl vor allem bei Leuten ein Problem sein dürfte, die dunkle Spiele (Horror, Nacht, Weltraum) damit zocken möchten.

Das Inside Out Tracking halt ich inzwischen für eine recht gute Idee (weniger Kabel-/USB-Kram, die externen Sensoren stören mich bei meiner Rift CV1 schon sehr), aber auch hier fänd ich ein modulares System gut, wo man mit zusätzlichen externen Sensoren besseres Tracking erreichen könnte, wenn man es benötigt. Für den Preis ist die Rift S auf jeden Fall ok und was ich bisher gehört habe, scheint es ein sehr gutes Einsteigerheadset zu werden für Leute, die keine RTX 2080 oder größer im Rechner haben. Ich persönlich werde aber die Details zur Valve Index abwarten. HP Reverb klingt zwar auch interessant, aber da schreckt mich das Tracking dann doch ein wenig ab, das nur über zwei interne Kameras funktioniert und bei WMR Headsets allgemein ja nicht den besten Ruf hat.


----------



## enta (2. Mai 2019)

Okay, gut das ich noch gewartet hab (Danke für den Hinweis)
Hab die Index vorbestellt, die scheint alles richtig zu machen.
Jetzt heißt es warten


----------



## micha34 (5. Mai 2019)

Du solltest allerdings Erwähnen,das ein Index Komplettpaket mehr als doppelt so teuer wie das der Rift S ist..
Auch da gibt es dann passende Konkurrenz in der Pimax 5k BE.


----------



## enta (6. Mai 2019)

Jap, bin froh das valve entschieden hat eher etwas für Enthusiasten heraus zu bringen und nicht für den Massenmarkt, ich gebe gern etwas mehr aus wenn die Hardware stimmt.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (22. Mai 2019)

Gestern kam meine Rift S an und ersetzt meine Rift, die geht zu ebay. Ich bin nur ca. eine Stunde zum Testen gekommen.

++ Der Sweetspot ist deutlich größer. Ich setzte das teil auf und es ist sofort scharf. Bei der Rift musste ich immer sehr viel nachjustieren.
+ Nahaufnahmen kann ich durch Schielen scharfstellen. Das ging mit der Rift  nicht, da sah ich dann alles doppelt. Wo es wohl nur so viele Nahaufnahmen gibt :hust: Geni Geni Geni
+ Der Screendoor-Effekt ist deutlich weniger ausgeprägt, das Bild etwas schärfer.  
+ Deutlich reduzierte God Rays.
+ Die Einrichtung ist kinderleicht. Das Umständlichste war das Abmontieren der alten Rift-Sensoren.
+ Das Tracking funktioniert auch bei funzliger Energiesparbirne mit orangefarbenem Ballonschirm immer noch prima, auch direkt vor dem Gesicht kann ich mir ein paar reinhauen.
+ Tritt man aus dem Guardian-Bereich, schaltet es optional sofort in die Außenansicht. 
+ Verstellung des Kopfbandes geht schneller. 

--Wenn ich die Brille ablege und wieder aufsetze, versetzt es das Guardian-System. Ich hoffe, dass wird noch gefixt. 
- Der fehlende Kontrast des IPS-Panels ist deutlich zu erkennen, insbesondere bei Filmen. 
- Die eingebauten Lautsprecher sind sehr blechern und nicht besonders laut.
- Die alten Touch-Controller mit dem Ring an der Unterseite waren besser balanciert, lagen etwas besser in der Hand und hatten bessere Sticks - der Unterschied ist insgesamt aber nicht sehr groß. 
- Damit sie straff sitzt, wird der Kopf etwas eingeklemmt. Das ist etwas unbequemer.

Insgesamt fühlt sich die Rift S weniger prototypisch an als die Rift. Sie ist ein Gerät, dass man auch weniger technisch versierten anbieten kann, um sie an VR heranzuführen, da der Einrichtungs- und Kopfbandjustieraufwand deutlich geringer sind. Das Bild ist scharf, der Sweetspot groß. Für den Preis ein schönes Upgrade, wenn auch nicht perfekt. Wäre diese Brille 2016 herausgekommen, hätte das der Adaption von VR sicher sehr gut getan.


----------



## enta (22. Mai 2019)

Danke für den schönen Bericht Colin, das deckt sich ja sehr mit dem was die Youtuber berichtet haben.
Ich denke auch für den Preis und das Clintel das Oculus damit ansprechen möchte ist es ein gutes System.
Sie haben ja betont das Sie erstmal so viele wie möglich ins VR-Ökosystem holen möchten und sich erst später wieder um 
das Enthusiasten Segment kümmern möchten.
Ich werde jetzt erstmal ins Valve Lager abwandern, die Rift bleibt aber und ich hoffe Oculus bringt dann nächstes Jahr etwas
spannenderes auf dem Markt.
Viel Spaß mit deiner S


----------



## micha34 (22. Mai 2019)

enta schrieb:


> Ich denke auch für den Preis und das Clintel das Oculus damit ansprechen möchte ist es ein gutes System.


Der Preis?

Rift S hätte preislich merklich unter der Quest liegen müssen,weil einfacher aufgebaut und Quest mehr Technik bietet.
Ebenso sehe ich Quest eher als Einsteigersystem denn PC gebundene Headsets dieser Machart müssen deutlich mehr Leistung bringen
und sind in der aktuellen Form für Einsteiger normalerweise dann entbehrlich.

Trotzdem wünsche ich auch viel Spaß mit dem Headset.


----------



## enta (23. Mai 2019)

Das mag sein aber entweder du hast einen potenten gaming pc oder nicht.
Die S tritt nicht gegen die quest an, sondern gegen andere vr-brillen die ebenfalls über ein externes Gerät laufen und
in dem Segment finde ich ist den Preis okay.
Ich stimme zu, dass die S hätte günstiger sein sollen.


----------



## micha34 (23. Mai 2019)

Die Rift S braucht mit den geringen Hardwareanforderungen keinen potenten PC und ist am unteren Bereich der "Nahrungskette" von PCVR Headsets.
Als Konkurrent eher gegen alte  Headsets wie Rift oder Vive.
Eine Ablöse der alten EinsteigerHeadsets.
Allerdings steht man als Einsteiger vor der Frage ob die Quest da nicht das bessere Headset ist.

Für Besitzer eines Einsteigerheadsets (zu denen ich mich selbst zähle) macht es wenig Sinn zu einem anderen Einsteigerheadset zu wechseln.


Mein Mindestanspruch für ein Nachfolgeheadset ist zumindest eine brauchbare Bedienung des PC Desktop und dafür sind die meisten Headsets ganz einfach zu schlecht.

Mal die Verkaufszahlen abwarten aber bei den überhöhten Ansprüchen von Facebook Oculus wirds vielleicht das letzte PCVR Headset dieses Herstellers gewesen sein.


----------



## enta (24. Mai 2019)

Naja ich weiß nich, ist immer die Frage wie viel man aus so Brillen raus holt, ich hab schon mit minimalem Supersampling meine 980ti an der og oculus zum ruckeln gebracht.
Die Quest stellt die Games auch einfach nicht so schön dar, Games Entwickler müssen Spiele extra an die Quest anpassen, wir reden hier von einem 2 Jahre alte Snapdragon der Smartphones befeuert.
Auch wenn der pc nicht potent sein muss, benötigt man einen mit wenigstens einer mittelklasse Grafikkarte.
Was ich garnicht nachvollziehen kann ist die Displaywahl und Auflösung der beiden Geräte, das finde ich noch seltsamer als die Preisgestaltung.
Jedenfalls haben Sie es geschafft das ich zu valve abwandere und ich war bisher immer großer Fan der Oculus Produkte.


----------



## Jason1 (10. Juni 2019)

Ich denke ich werde es mal mit der HP Reverb versuchen. 
Da ich vor allem Flight & Race Sims wie DCS World, IL2:BoS oder auch Assetto Corsa spiele, dürfte die bessere Auflösung ein großer Pluspunkt sein. Wäre zudem schön wenn endlich mal Filme mit der Cmoar Kino VR App gut aussehen würden.  Einzig das Tracking der Controller macht mir etwas zu schaffen. Naja, mal sehen wie das so ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2019)

Ein kleiner Teil von mir denkt aktuell tatsächlich darüber nach, die Rift S (für alles mögliche) UND die HP Reverb (für Sims) zu kaufen. Ein anderer Teil denkt dabei allerdings: Da könnte ich mir auch gleich ne Valve Index kaufen. Ich werde wohl noch ein wenig an dieser Entscheidung knabbern. Optimal ist aus meiner Sicht keines der Headsets.


----------



## Jason1 (10. Juni 2019)

Hat die Valve Index nicht dieselbe Auflösung wie die Rift S?


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2019)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Hat die Valve Index nicht dieselbe Auflösung wie die Rift S?



Nein, die Auflösung ist höher und auch das Field of View ist besser. Trotzdem finde ich, dass 1080 Euro für das Gesamtpaket zu teuer ist. Preis sollte maximal 700 oder 800 Euro sein, wie damals die erste Vive.


----------



## Jason1 (10. Juni 2019)

Ja, die 650 € für die HP Reverb sind meine oberste Schmerzgrenze...aber leider gibt es dazu ja (noch) nur wenige Testberichte.


----------

